# Pregnant After 40



## Impromptu (May 18, 2012)

Is it possible to get pregnant for the 1st time without fertility drugs at age 42? I mean, I know just about _anything_ is possible but is it realistic? I'm relatively healthy and have fairly regular menstrual cycles.

Thanks.


----------



## lauren (Nov 20, 2001)

Definitely in my world it was!


----------



## gumblossom (Oct 23, 2009)

Yes,it is definitely possible, but does have some issues.

I have been pregnant 4 times in my forties, but have only had one take home baby (conceived when I was 3 months short of my 42nd birthday).

Since then I have been pregnant twice at 44 and once at 45 but all ended in miscarriage. The first miscarriage was due to a trisomy.

So I guess the thing is to prepare yourself emotionally because a) it might be difficult to get pregnant and b) once pregnant you will have to consider chromosome issues etc.

My DS is perfect and I know many women who have had babies (all healthy) in their 40's.

I hope you don't have to wait too long. If you are open to it, charting is a great way to see how things are going with your cycle (when to expect ovulation etc).

Good Luck!


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

As gum blossom said, possible yes, but it can be extremely difficult. Yes, some women are extremely fertile until 50. But, most women have a severely dimisnished fertility. I think this article sums it up well: http://newsblogs.chicagotribune.com/triage/2008/04/your-biological.html

"Until age 34, women have a 20 percent chance of conceiving in a given month and 20 percent of those pregnancies will end in a miscarriage.

After 35, a woman's likelihood of conceiving in a given month drops to 10 percent and her miscarriage risk goes up to 30 percent.

After 40, she has a 5 percent chance of getting pregnant and a 40 percent chance of having a miscarriage.

After 42, "99 percent of fertility is over," Lederer said".

And, yes, the chance of miscarriage also skyockets once you get older. I know all about that.

If you want to have a baby, start now and I'd start immediately with an RE to have them run some tests to see where your fertility is at. I'd also expect to have some medical intervention, but who know, maybe you'll be one of the lucky ones.


----------



## BellaK (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm 42 and I think it's absolutely possible. However, I can't offer you proof, in my own case. My BF and I are about to celebrate our 1 year anniversary. We have had 5 unexpected pregnancies and all were miscarriages. I know that there is a little, persistent soul who wants to be here and wants us for parents. Our relationship is great, even though we have been through plenty emotionally. I decided to wait to try until we are married.

For now, I am seeing an ND to focus on increasing my chances of having a healthy pregnancy. My ND has explained to me that it's entirely possible to have a healthy baby and with great genetics if you prepare your body for 6 months before you try. 
My BF is also seeing an ND but for general reasons. My plan is, if we get engaged, to both have a visit with my ND to discuss fertility and epigenetics. Then we'll start on our program and hopefully be ready to conceive on our honeymoon.


----------



## closedaccount19 (Sep 5, 2013)

Hope so. I'm just working with my 41 year old eggs and husband's sperm. I'm choosing to remain optimistic.


----------



## my3beasties (Feb 10, 2012)

I think so!! I have a friend who conceived at 40, after the specialists looked over her hormone levels and told her she had virtually no chance of even ovulating, and would have to do IVF with an egg donor. She is an acupuncturist, so after hearing this devastating news, she went to her acupuncturist for help...after a few months of Chinese herbs and acupuncture treatments, she started to get discouraged. Then they took a vacation, and had a "quickie" before their friend showed up to grab dinner - lo and behold, their DS was conceived when they least expected it, and weren't even trying! She unexpectedly became PG again at age 42 and is due in Nov with their second DS. So yes, it can be done! )


----------



## Kate&Joey (Sep 8, 2006)

Just wanted to post another positive story. 

DH (42) and I (41) tried for about 5 cycles and got PG without any fertility assistance. I used OPKs for a couple of months, but then kind of forgot about them. So far, DD (almost 5 months) is perfectly healthy and just a joy for us.

I also had a baby when I was 34, but that was with my XH.

Good luck!


----------



## unplanned (Mar 1, 2014)

Everyone's different I guess and I do feel lucky, but my husband and I got pregnant about a year after getting married. It came as a surprise. We weren't "trying" and I never went to a fertility specialist. I wasn't even tracking my cycle. We had sex a couple times a weeks... but never in any sort of planned way... I'm 42 and I only have one Fallopian Tube... so... it can happen.


----------

